# Pompano Hair Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Figured I'd post this there since from what I've found pomp jigs are mostly used in the Gulf coast of Florida...

Does anyone have or can they post pictures of pompano hair jigs? Want to tie a few up. Weight and hook size would be especially useful. Do you catch whiting on them? Would tipping with shrimp help any?

Thanks.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about540.html

We do catch a number of other fish besides pompano on them and yes, whiting will eat them.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

BassPro Yellow or Pink 1/2 oz Pomp jigs work good if you can't get any custom tied ones.


----------

